# Get in through the back door....



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi all. There are times (thankfully few) when you can't get onto this sight through the helponthe.net URL. This happened several weeks ago, and then again yesterday. But you can usually still get onto the site through "the back door".

Pyritechips pointed out one way of doing it in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/t186655/s.html

He got onto the site by using one of his e-mail notifications.

Yesterday I had cleaned out my e-mail notifications before I discovered that I could not get onto the TSG site the normal way. I remembered Pyritechips' solution, and came up with one of my own.

I "googled" my own user name, and up popped a thread that I had posted to. I just clicked on it, and I was in.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Why not just use www.techguy.org ?


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Why not just use www.techguy.org ? *


It wasn't working for a while the other day, at least not for me. That is why I had to find a back door into the site.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

She came in tru the bathroom window.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Try Googling Zephyr and see how it might not be all that great of a method for some of us.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zephyr:_
> *Try Googling Zephyr and see how it might not be all that great of a method for some of us.  *


I suppose you are correct. But then, you could pick any user name on the site and google it. Just use hewee.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=hewee


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *She came in tru the bathroom window.  *


Sure hope noone was in the shower


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big-K:_
> *Sure hope noone was in the shower *


Why she can come into the shower with me if she likes.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

You can't be a dirty old man and be in the shower too can you?









I'll use xgerryx since it only gets two Googles.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can try to be one


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

Ha! Just for fun I googled my s/n... I was the first hit, cool hey!! I'm obviously easily amused on a Friday night/Saturday morning.....

*wow* make that the first SEVEN hits... I think I need a new alias....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was first also but at webshots when it should be here at TSG.


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

*lol* ok I can't resist.. I have to post this...
How many of you read the title for this thread and thought the same thing I did. (I know you know where I'm going with this....)
haha..


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

kat_3y3z,

What sort of Forum do you think this is ?


----------



## mommajoan (Oct 16, 2003)

Nice to know uppity women have dirty minds like the rest of us.

As for what kind of forum this is, "Tips & Tricks" can mean alot of things.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mommajoan:_
> *Nice to know uppity women have dirty minds like the rest of us.
> 
> As for what kind of forum this is, "Tips & Tricks" can mean alot of things. *




And to think I nearly let my membership lapse.


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

lol...that's exactly what I thought - "Just what kind of forum IS this, anyway!?"
heheh..

Oh, and the "Uppity Women Unite" signature is out of pure sarcasm...


----------



## mommajoan (Oct 16, 2003)

Sarcasm can be a good thing kat.

RSM, don't let your membership lapse, things are just starting to get interesting.

Check out my post in the "Super Bowl poll" about how I pick winning teams. Talk about nice looking back doors!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Have either of you ever visited London ?


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RSM123:_
> *Have either of you ever visited London ?  *


LOL..no. not yet anyway!

hey - mommajean - what is the link for that post... I would like to see it!


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Just click on Username / or Post count and search - think this it :

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1367021#post1367021

Have a good weekend,

Richard.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

All you people are hilarious! I can't leave you alone without you getting out of hand. You are all grounded for a week!

Hay kat 3y3z, have you ever heard of Saffire - The Uppity Blues Women? Check them out. They are great.

http://www.uppityblueswomen.com/


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Schnitzu:_
> *
> 
> All you people are hilarious! I can't leave you alone without you getting out of hand. You are all grounded for a week!
> ...


no , but I'll check them out! Thanks!
Oh..and mommajoan - I posted a reply to your super bowl theory~
And umm grounded??? I'd rather take the spanking (evil grin)


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Schnitzu,

The only person to ground me was my mum - but she she's hung up her 'blackjack' and retired from the KGB now


----------



## mommajoan (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Richard, I'm pretty new at this computer stuff and haven't gotten the hang of this link thing yet.

London? London, England? I haven't even made it to London, Kentucky, although I've been close. Seriously, no, I've never been out of the United States but if I ever have the opportunity, London would be one of the first places I would want to see. I would also love to see Sydney, Australia.

Schnitzu, coming from someone living in Toon Town I'll take hilarious as a compliment. We shouldn't get grounded, we should be able to stay out extra late tonight. Then again, extra late for me is about midnight. I was awake for the new year only because my dog was barking at all the kids in the street shooting off fire works.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kat_3y3z:_
> *
> And umm grounded??? I'd rather take the spanking (evil grin) *


You probably haven't been around this site long enough to know that the only one who spanks people is AcaCandy. Watch out, or I'll tell on you.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes London, England -

The nearest we get to Kentucky is eating courtesy of Col. Sanders (may his hardened arteries rest in peace  )

Course it might have been easier for you to visit if that bloke George Washington had not been so touchy.:down:


----------



## kat_3y3z (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Schnitzu:_
> *You probably haven't been around this site long enough to know that the only one who spanks people is AcaCandy. Watch out, or I'll tell on you.   *


LMFAO 
Ok..I'll behave.  
and on that note, I have to do my domestic duties. Mommajoan, even "Uppity Women" have to do housework HAHAHAH!
(At least I just have kids to clean up after and not a b/f or husband!!)
Talk to you guys later, and see you around!

I'll give you an update on the Packer game tomorrow, mommajoan! Mark my words - Packer's are going to the bowl!!!


----------



## mommajoan (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh well RSM, I'm a coffee person not a tea person. Maybe some day I'll find a rich boyfriend (or win the lottery) and visit anyway. 

Kat, thanks for reminding me of my "domestic duties", somebody has to because I don't listen to my boyfriend when he reminds me. I just tell him to do it himself. 

Talk to ya'll later.


----------

